# how to pass proxy



## Katranus (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello guys.

I just start learn freebsd,and i want to ask help.
Is it possible in network whith proxy server create rule for one computer conection to internet without proxy


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes.

This answer contains as much detail as your question. Try adding some specifics.


----------



## Katranus (Jul 21, 2011)

where am i should create this rule? in proxy or in nat?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 21, 2011)

Post more information. No one can answer questions like this. Which network, whose network, which proxy, whose proxy, what type of proxy, intercepting/transparent proxy, what is the setup? Details.


----------



## Katranus (Jul 22, 2011)

Network have 2 servers one  1 freebsd another 1 windows serv2003. Internet come to freebsd server wich has proxy and nat. freebsd ver6. proxy is squid, i just start study freebsd so i'm not  know everything. It is not me who install software on this server  so i don't know that actually there is set


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 22, 2011)

If it's a transparent proxy you probably have a redirect rule in your firewall configuration to force all outbound traffic from port 80 to e.g. localhost:3128 or someproxy:3128 (this may or may not be on the Squid box itself, I don't know). You can usually make an exception to that redirect rule. Without more details that's all I can say.


----------

